# GPU-Z 2.9.0 freeze/BSOD with AMD Radeon card



## Naki (May 17, 2018)

Windows 10 64-bit Enterprise OS.
Almost nothing running. Try to run GPU-Z - see attached.
Card is AMD Radeon R9 290 with 4 GBs of videoRAM, latest AMD Radeon Beta drivers.
(for other specs of this PC, see *Main PC *in my profile)


----------



## newtekie1 (May 17, 2018)

Clock_Watchdog_Timeout almost always means something in the machine is unstable.  Usually CPU or RAM in my experience.


----------



## Naki (May 17, 2018)

This happens exactly & only on running GPU-Z.
There is no overclock. I will test RAM but I do not think CPU can be it - if CPU is it, this means motherboard usually (CPUs rarely defect - mobos do).


----------



## joesik (Jun 16, 2018)

Naki, how is it going?
Have you found out what was wrong?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 16, 2018)

joesik said:


> Naki, how is it going?
> Have you found out what was wrong?


He needs to learn how to set the bsod to show the 0x00000000 address

https://winaero.com/blog/show-bsod-details-instead-of-the-sad-smiley-in-windows-10/

https://www.windowscentral.com/how-intentionally-force-blue-screen-death-windows-10


----------



## joesik (Jun 16, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> He needs to learn how to set the bsod to show the 0x00000000 address
> 
> https://winaero.com/blog/show-bsod-details-instead-of-the-sad-smiley-in-windows-10/
> 
> https://www.windowscentral.com/how-intentionally-force-blue-screen-death-windows-10


The fact is that I've got quite a similar issue, happening only in Steam.
Still have no solution of it.


----------



## Naki (Jun 16, 2018)

joesik said:


> Naki, how is it going?
> Have you found out what was wrong?


No. 
I am not doing the steps that lead to the BSOD.
I am behind with my work/payments, so I cannot afford my remote (most powerful) PC to crash.
So, I am simply not doing the steps. (I have several PCs)


----------



## joesik (Jun 16, 2018)

Naki said:


> No.
> I am not doing the steps that lead to the BSOD.
> I am behind with my work/payments, so I cannot afford my remote (most powerful) PC to crash.
> So, I am simply not doing the steps. (I have several PCs)


The same issue happens on both of your PCs?


----------



## Naki (Jun 16, 2018)

joesik said:


> The same issue happens on both of your PCs?


No, just the one with AMD Radeon R9 290 card. The other PC of mine with AMD R9 390 card is fine in the last 2-3+ months.

There are TWO separate distinct issues I have been having on & off on different PCs - I am not using Nvidia cards recently, but it seems AMD Radeon is more affected and NVidia is less:
* You have GPU-Z in Windows startup. PC/Windows starts, you get a freeze when GPU-Z tries to start.
* You have GPU-Z set to not run with Windows startup, OR have quit GPU-Z. Then you try to run GPU-Z, you get a freeze. This 2nd issue mostly but not always happens when PC is loaded (a bit or a lot), such as playing music (MP3s), or video (Youtube or a local video file/etc) or even with nothing much loading the PC, but with some stuff running - such as Steam, iTunes/etc.

These freeze issues are usually intermittent and random and sometimes hard to reproduce, at least for me.
Also, for @W1zzard to fix these, he must be able to reliably reproduce these on his side, and unfortunately for now he cannot.
Due to this, he cannot fix at least for now.


----------



## joesik (Jun 16, 2018)

Naki said:


> No, just the one with AMD Radeon R9 290 card. The other PC of mine with AMD R9 390 card is fine in the last 2-3+ months.
> 
> There are TWO separate distinct issues I have been having on & off on different PCs - I am not using Nvidia cards recently, but it seems AMD Radeon is more affected and NVidia is less:
> * You have GPU-Z in Windows startup. PC/Windows starts, you get a freeze when GPU-Z tries to start.
> ...


I see. No, I guess the problem isn't anyhow associated with drivers of either Nvidia or AMD, cause I'm using my system where there are no GPU drivers installed, still this issue persists. Yep, it is really difficult to predict when the next freeze is going to happen.


----------



## Naki (Jun 17, 2018)

Please note GPU-Z is a GPU-info app, and this forum section is for issues with GPU-Z ONLY.
If you have issues that are not related to GPU-Z, then this is not the correct forum to discuss this and get any help.
You may want to ask here instead: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/#hardware.12
(pick the forum section you think fits you best - maybe '*General Hardware'*)

Also, you should fill in your PC(s)' specs in your forum profile, so you can get help better & easier.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 5, 2018)

Naki said:


> Windows 10 64-bit Enterprise OS.


I just realized you use Enterprise. Any chance that this is the common denominator for the problems you were seeing?


----------



## Naki (Jul 5, 2018)

Don't think so. I used Pro before, and have been having exactly same issues on and off from time to time.
Windows 10 Enterprise just has more features and options/settings, it is not vastly different from Pro.

Also, I had same issues on Windows 8.1 previously too (again, on and off), before Windows 10 came out.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 5, 2018)

I wish I could somehow reproduce this. Any chance you could spare an hour or so to install a fresh Windows on a new HDD and do some testing with that, so your normal installation isn't affected?


----------



## Naki (Jul 5, 2018)

Don't have time to so this right now. Maybe on the weekend, or next week during workdays.
I am very behind with my work invoices, so need to do this first.
(and also have some Windows 10 not working issues on 2nd PC, so must deal with that too, first)

I have a fresh (~2-3 weeks) install of Windows 10 on my new HP laptop, but that one lacks an AMD Radeon card, it has Intel GPU+Nvidia Quadro GPU so unlikely for me to be able to reproduce this same issue on it.

EDIT: Do you have any suggestions for me to try and reproduce this or similar freezes without GPU-Z?
Such as test with 3DMark, OCCT, Cinebench, Valley/Heaven benchmarks/AIDA 64/FurMark/etc? 
It seems issue is with the GPU-Z system (low-level) driver, but similar drivers should exist in the above programs too.


----------



## LocoDiceGR (Jul 5, 2018)

I had this problem with some older GPU-Z versions...when i opened it the system just freeze..
I dont know with the latest version im not using it, im trying to avoid 3rd party programs in general.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 5, 2018)

LocoDiceGR said:


> older GPU-Z versions


There was a bug related to AMD R9 200 / 300 that could crash during media playback.
Some early versions with Vega support had a rare crash when the GPU was highly loaded.

Both bugs have been fixed for quite a while, what helped a lot was that I could reproduce them locally, so I could step through with the debugger to isolate the problematic code.


----------



## thomaz (Aug 23, 2018)

Windows 7 x86
Radeon HD 7750 & Catalyst 15.10 Beta (Multi Monitor enviroment with 2 Displays)

I play a Media File via MPC-HC (LAV set to "DXVA2 native") and redendered by madVR (Fullscreen Exclusive Mode).
When i start GPU-Z v2.10.0 during Media playback, mouse movements get jerky.
Every 1 of 5 GPU-Z starts, PC Freezes completely.

When no Media is played, all seems fine.

Many years ago i had the same with a HD 4670 on XP.

So ... 

I only wanted to report this.


----------



## Naki (Aug 23, 2018)

Try a newer driver. 15.10 is way too old, why do you not use latest one?
I had a Radeon HD 7770 until recently and it runs latest versions of AMD drivers just fine. (I was using that on Windows 10 however)


----------



## Naki (Aug 24, 2018)

Also, does sound playing keep looping when the freeze happens?
Or does it stop any sound when it freezes?
Was usually the former for me - sound in a loop.


----------

